# أرشيف كلمات الترانيم المسيحية و الأناشيد الروحية على الإنترنت (تراتيل و ترانيم مكتوبة)



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2015)

*كلمات ترانيم بحرف السين:*​ 



 *كلمات ترتيلة          سائح (أو انا في البيداء وحدي)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          * * سأدخل بيت القدير، حيث          السعادة والسرور*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          * *          سادنو منك يا ربي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          * * سأرفع عيني إلى السموات،          لأن هناك يسكن قلبي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          * *          سأرى وجه يسوع، ياله مرأى عجيب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ساسبح وأبارك وأرنم للرب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ساشدو حبا لإلهي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سأصلي وأصوم، مخدعي يجثو معي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سأظل العمر مديون لك، فمن          أحبني لذاتي غيرك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ساعدني أرمي أغلى ما عندي،          وأمسك فيك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ساعدني أعيش تعاليمك،          وأحياها بكل أمانة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ساعدني يا رب أحبك، وتكون          عايش في قلبي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سأعمل كمن يعيش أبدًا (انظر عليك اتكلت)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ساعة الصبحية*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ساعة ما باشوف العصفورة          فرحانة بتطير*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** ساعيش أذكر فضلك (أو سأعيش لك)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سأعيش العمر كارزًا، شاهد          حبك عجيب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سأعيش في ظل جناحيك، أدرك          كم سلامي في يديك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سأعيش لك (انظر       ساعيش أذكر فضلك)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سأغني بين الناس*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ساغني في الخلود*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سافيو زهرة في السماء          (انظر قداسة مبكرة)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سافيو يا نجمة من السما*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ساكت ليه رنم ويانا، نهتف          للرب إللي فدانا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   ساكت ليه ما تقوم اتكلم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** ساكن جوايا ومكانه في قلبي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سألت عليك دلوني، قالولي          إنك قريب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سألت من ربي العلي أمرًا ولا أبغي سواه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سالت نفسي أنا الشقي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سالم سالم سالم يا وطنّا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سالوذ بحضنك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سألوني قالوا لي ليه بقيت مسيحي؟*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سألوني لما هاكبر أنا          عايز أبقى إيه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سامحنا يا فادينا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سامحني يا سيدي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سامحني يا سيدي أنا خاطي،          آتي بصلاتي وطلباتي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سامع*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سامع كل تهمة وذم، شايف أد          إيه الهم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سامع مزيكا حلوة، طالعة من          قلبي من جوه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سامعانا، شايفانا، فاكرانا (أو في السما هي بمجد عظيم)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          * *          ساهتف إلهي** (انظر مع كل السموات ننشد مجدك | نشيد المخلوقات)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سأهلل وأرقص لإلهي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   سايب شروري وعتمتي وخطيتي (انظر         ارحمني، شيل عني حمولي وريحني)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سايبين الدنيا وأتعابها*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سايبين طرقنا، وبنجيلك يا          إله الكون*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سباني بحبه سبيًا عميق، فما          عدت عنه أطيق انفصال*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبت نفسي للخطية، عشت لها سنين          كتير*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحًا وحمدًا لربنا المعبود*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحان الكلمة ابن الرحمان*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **                  سبحان الكلمة السر العظيم (أو شبحولوا آبو)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحان          الرب العاطينا، كاهن عالنعمة يهدينا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحان           تلك العزة المبدعة الكل*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحانك          يا الله، جل جلالك يا الله*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحانه          إللي عاطينا (أو يا جراس بلادي)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحانه، من          بعده مافي حدا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا          اسم الرب مجدوا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا          اسم الرب واهتفوا بالقلب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا اسم يسوع، واهتفوا دومًا          له*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا الاله فهو الحبيب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا الرب بحمدٍ*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا الرب جميعًا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا الرب في سمواته،          رنموا له ومجدوه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          *  *سبحوا الرب يا جميع الأمم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا الرب يا جميع الشعوب، وامدحوه يا كل الأمم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا الرب يا كل الأمم،          احمدوه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا الرب يا كل الامم، وامدحوه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا الرب يسوع، سبحوا رب العلا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا الرحمن خالق الأكوان*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا الله العظيم بابتهاج          وثناء*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا الله في جميع قديسيه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا الله في قدسه          (أو هللويا سبحوا الله في قدسه)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا سبحوا يا عابدين*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا كل البرايا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا لإلهنا الحي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا لإلهنا يا جميع عبيد          الرب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا من مات عنا، وهو واهب          الحياة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سبحوا، هللوا، مجدوا الإله،          رنموا وافرحوا برب الحياة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا واسجدوا واشكروا واعبدوا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سبحوا وعظموا (أو هللويا عظموا إلهنا يا مؤمنون)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سبحوه سبحوه، سبحوه في          الأعالي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سبحوه ومجدوه وارفعوا          اسمه العظيم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سبحي الرب يا كل الأرض،          واحمدوه يا كل الشعوب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سبحي ربنا يا كل الأرض،          حمِّدوه يا كل الشعوب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سبقت الصبح اللواتي كن مع          مريم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سبرتني فعرفتني (أو يا رب قد سبرتني فعرفتني)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سبع مرات كل يوم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سبعة أسرار روحية*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ست يا دميانة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ستعمل معي اليوم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ستعمل معي عملًا جديدًا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   ستي يا عدرا نجينا، وعلى بر الأمان عدينا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سجدة الميلاد (انظر يا من تسبحه الملائكة، لك المجد يا الله!)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سحابة من الشهود*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سد علينا الآن          (انظر أنت مليكنا)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سد منيع*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سد يا يسوع          (انظر       سود يا يسوع)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سددت الدين عني، يحق لي          أهتف وأغني*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سديت الشبابيك، استنار البيت*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سر الزواج سر عظيم، قلبًا واحدًا، نفسًا واحدًا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سر بابل العظيمة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سر بوجهك أمامي، أنت نوري          وسلامي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سراج لرجلي كلام الحياة ونور سبيلي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سراج منير لنا في السبيل*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سرك يا ربي ليش عني مختفي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سعادة بتملى قلبي، لأنك          أبويا وربي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سعيدة (انظر         رغبة كبيرة اجتاحتني)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سفراء الحب، نحن نعكس وجه          يسوع*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سفينة هي حياتي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سكة طويلة راح نمشيها*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سكب الملوك أمام مهدك، كل          مال مستعار*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سكر، سكر، سكر، كنيستنا زي السكر*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سكن المسيح وسط البشر بين          الأمم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سكن بيننا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سكنت في حياتي الفرحة، من          لمسات ربي الصالحة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سكيب الروح*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سلاحي أقوى من          الذرة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سلاسل الخطية نزعتها عني*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سلام، إكرام من كل إنسان*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سلام الرب عليك نور*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سلام بقلبي، سلام عظيم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سلام تتوق اليه قلوبنا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سلام حقيقي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سلام سلام أورشليم، للرب          اسمعي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سلام سلام لك يا مريم **(أو مريم طوباكي يا أم الحياة)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سلام على الأرض سلام*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سلام عليك مريم يا ممتلئة نعمة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                  سلام لشعب الرب (انظر سلامك فاق العقول)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سلام من نبع الحبيب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سلام يسود حياتي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سلاما اترك لكم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سلامًا سلاما لبكر بتول*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سلامًا نلت من ربي، وهذا منه يكفيني*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلاما وحبا في كل أوان*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلامك فاق العقول          (أو سلام لعشب الرب)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلامك يا رب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلامنا إليك يا أم المعونة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلامي اعطيك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سلامي أعطيكم، سلامي يدوم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سلامي الوحيد (انظر سلامي سيدي)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سلامي أهديكي يا مريم البتول*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سلامي سيدي (أو سلامي الوحيد)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سلطانك أعظم سلطان*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلمت أمري في يديك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلمت قلبي.. خصصت حبي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلمت نفسي في يديك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلمتك الحياة يا منبع          الحياة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلمتك قلبي يا ربي، حتى          تغفر لي ذنبي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سلمتك قلبي يا سيدي          الغالي، سلمتك عمري وكل آمالي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         **          سلوى القلوب قلب العذراء*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمائي سهرانة وعيونها ما          بتنام*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمحت إرادتك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعًا سمعت صوت ربي، باغي          الرضا فسر قلبي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                  سمعان يرنم (انظر **أيا من          أحمل في أحضاني)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعت الصوت بينادي، أنا ماشي          ورايح لبلادي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعت صوت حبيبي، وقد رأيت          دماه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعت صوت عظيم بكى يعلن          ويجاهر*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعت صوتك بيصارحني في          كلمتك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعت صوتك بينادي فجريت          واختبيت*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعت صوتك يدعو: يا متعبا          تعال*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعت صوته في قلبي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعت عنك كثيرًا، ولم أسمع          كلمة منك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعت عنك يا الله*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                  سمعت يا رب صوتك ودعوة النعمة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سمعني يا رب صوتك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سمعوا في الكون صوت سبحه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سموات جديدة، أرض جديدة          لبلادنا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سموت بين الأمم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          *          سموكي التقية يا طاهرة يا عدرا (انظر يا طاهرة ونقية)
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سنطأ الجبال (إنظر          **نعظم دمك.. نهتف بمجدك**)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سنرنم ونهلل ونسبح اسمك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سنة حلوة يا مريم*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سنة عدت وسنة جاية، والدنيا بتجري حوالي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سنة من عمري*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سنة ورا سنة، عينيك عينا فرحة          وهنا، دايمًا مالينا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سنين بتمر سنين، وكل يوم          بتقويني*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                  سنين ضاعت من عمري*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سنين طويلة مضت*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         **          سنين فاتت وبتقودنا، يا راعينا ومرشدنا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سهران كل الليل - باللهجة اللبنانية*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سهران معاك باغني لاسمك، أنا          باهواك، أنا باحبك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سهران وفي قلبي سلام          (أو أسرع يا سر فرحنا)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سوا (أو لو كنت بهم الدنيا) - لهجة لبنانية*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سواقي الله ملآنة ماء، تفيض          دائمًا إله السماء*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سود يا يسوع (أو سد يا يسوع)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سور من نار*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سوف أحمدك يا ربي، سوف          أحمدك، وإن ضاق بي الزمان سأغني*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سوف أدخل أبوابك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سوف ارى وجه ربي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         **          سوف أعرف حبيبي بالجروح التي في يديه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سوف أقودكم بالفرح والسلام*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سوف أنسى        (إنظر كيف        أنسى؟! -2)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سوف ننتصر*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سوف يأتي في سحاب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سوف يأتي يسوع*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   سوف يزول العمر إذ يفصم حبل الفضة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سوف يعرف الجميع ربي يسوع*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سوف يمسح ربي الدموع*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سوف ينتهي العذاب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سياحة المسيحي (أو أيها السياح قولوا أين أنتم ذاهبون)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سيب المشغولية، وارميها علي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          سيبتيني ليه؟! (أو أمي سبتيني ليه؟)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيبني أعيش (أو أم وحاضنة ضناها)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيد الكون (انظر شوفت معاه أجمل أيام، لما          اجتزت في ضيق وآلام)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيد يا رب علينا، وملك طول          السنين*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيدك وسيدي عظيم، عمره ما          ينسانا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سيدي أعطنا من هذا الخبز دائمًا أبدًا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيدي استلم حياتي (أو سيدى امتلك        حياتى)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيدي          الغالي المسيح (أو كيف أنسا؟)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سيدي الفادي الغني، قلبه يحبني*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيدي املأ حياتي ثمارًا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيدي امتلك حياتي (أو سيدى استلم حياتى)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيدي ايا حبيب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيدي لك محبتي، سيدي إليك          طاعتي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          ** سيدي قد جئت لنا، أخليت          نفسك من أجلنا*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          سيدي نفسي لديك (أو سيدي ماذا تريد؟)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سيدي ها أنا بين إيديك،          اجعلني كما يحلو في عينيك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سيدي يا قدير*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سيدي يا مُبهِج النفوس*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سيدي يا من جرحت عني*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سيدي يسوع، يسوع ما أروعك*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سيرا مع يسوعي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سيكون الله أصل محبتي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         سيملك للأبد، يملك للأبد،          يحمن للأبد إلهي*


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2015)

*كلمات ترانيم بحرف الألف: أ*



 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أ ب، أ ب، ياللا نقولها لحد          ال ي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إ ن ج ي ل إنجيل كتاب فيه          أحلى كلام*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أأمر بالحياة للقلب إللي مات*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اب الفقراء          (و تعالى يا روح الرب)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          آبا أيها          الآب، آبا يا أبانا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          آبار مشققة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أبارك الرب في كل حين، دائمًا تسبيحه في فمي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أبارك الرب في كل حين،          دائمًا دائمًا تسبيحه في فمي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   ابارك الرب كل حين، دومًا تسبيحه في فمي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أبارك الرب في كل حين، وفي كل أوان تسبيحاته في فمي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أبارك          اسم يسوع، اسم العظائم، اسم الأسماء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أباركك في حياتي، على كل          لحظة فيها
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *        اباؤنا الشهداء
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          أبانا أبانا أبانا الذي في السماء
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبانا الذي
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          أبانا الذي في السماء، أيها الآب القدوس
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          ابانا الذى في السماء ليتقدس اسمك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          أبانا الذي في السماوات ليتقدس اسمك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابانا الذي في السموات          تمجدك كل الطغمات
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبانا الذي في السموات، ليتقدس          اسمك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبانا          أنت في السما، نقدس اسمك العظيم
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          أبانا في السموات، اسمك يا ربي مقدس
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبانا في          السموات تقدس اسمك الأرفع
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          ابانا في السماوات قدوس اسمك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أبانا قد خارت قوانا (انظر ها أنا صانع أمرًا جديدًا)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابانا كم        نحبك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *        ابانا كيرلس رجل الصلاة
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابانا نحبك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *        ابانا نرفع إسمك الكريم
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أبانا والسلام،          بصليلك يا ربي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابت إني أسلم لك ذاتي
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أبت قد أتت الساعة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ابتدي        بالشكر*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة         ابتدي من          جديد (أو الخطية حملتني لبعيد)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ابتسامتك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أبتغي طول الحياة مجد سيدي          الوحيد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ابتهاج.. فرح*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          ابتهال للثالوث الأقدس (أو المجد لك أيها الآب)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 ابتهجت نفسي بالقائلين*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة **          ابتي إني أسلم لك ذاتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ابحث عن كلمات أقوى من          الكلمات*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أبدًا عمري ما ألاقي حبيب          زي إلهي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أبدًا لا رجوع، قد تغيرت          حياتي في يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أبدًا ما اتخليت عني، كنت قريب دايمًا مني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أبدًا ما بيبقاش العيد فرحة تعدي ولبس جديد*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                  أبدًا مش صدفة يتغير حالي (انظر مخطوطة عمري)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبدًا مش هايكون الغد          استمرار لامبارح
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابدأ من جديد
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابدا يومي          (أو الصبح وفي بداية يومي)
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   أبدي باسم الثلاثة أقانيم (انظر ثالوث في واحد وواحد في ثالوث)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   إبراهيم كان واقف على باب الخيمة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أبرع جمال من كل أبناء البشر*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أبرع جمال وأروع مثال للأجيال          في كل زمان*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إبصالية          الصورة (أو يا رب يسوع المسيح)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة إبصالية          النور (أو مع كل أبناء النور العلويين)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ابطال          (أو نلتم الأمجاد في دنيا و دين)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أبطال، إحنا الأبطال، أبطال          بيسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أبطال الإيمان*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أبق مارون لنا شافعًا ملء السماء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   ابكي إبكي يا أبونا مكاري*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ابكي كيفما تشاء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إبليس فاشل، فاشل، مش عايزة          كلام*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   إبليس مغلوب بدم بتاع يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   ابن العلي لما اتولد (أو يسوعنا جاي فانتظروه)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ابن النور*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ابن مريم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أبناء          الشهداء، وبنات الأصفياء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ابناء أم          واحدة (أو شعارنا سام صريح)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          إبنك مشغول بذاته إحميني، ابنك مشغول بالعالم نجيمي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         ابنك وبنتك شايفين أمانتك          (انظر بارك بيتنا واضمن كل حياتنا فيك)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ابني حبيبي يا غالي علي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        ابني حبيبي ياللي عشانك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ابني يا موسى الخيمة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أبهج المديح، أطيب الألحان*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبو الأنوار
 *       كلمات ترتيلة       ابواب        الجحيم (أو كم قسى الظلم عليكي)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة        * أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى
 *       كلمات ترتيلة        * أبواب الجحيم لن تقوى، لن تقوى
 *       كلمات ترتيلة        *        ابوابك مفتوحة لي
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابواق        التحذير
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبونا أنبا          بولا يا ساكن الجبال
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابويا        الحنون
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبويا سيبت حضنه، وأخدت نصيبي          منه
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابن العدرا        (أو يوم اليأس كان جوايا كبير أوي)
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ابن تايه          (أو كنت ابن تايه، كنت خروف و ضايع)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابني عايش أو غير عايش، قليل          من الناس تهتم
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبي أناجيك، أبي أناديك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ابي ضللت حين          تركت دفء الأماني في حضنك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبي كيف أنسى مراحم قلبك لي؟!
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *        ابيض أبيض أبيض
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أبيض جميل العين، ربي يسوعي
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * آت إليك يا يسوع، آت بالدموع
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          اتأخرت عليك يا يسوع
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * اتاريني ميت
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أتانا من عرش السما*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أتاني يسوع وفداني، وبدمه          الغالي شراني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أتبع يسوع كل الحياة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اتبعني (أو صعد يسوع          إلى الجبل)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اتبعني أنت*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * اتبعني في ذي الحياة
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أتحبني.. أتحبني..          أتحبني.. (أو وحيدًا في سفينتي بعد ليلة)
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أتحبني وتقول لا أنساك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أتراك تبحث عن لحظة حب
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أتراني قد سمعت صوت ربي يسأل
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أترك الدنيا ودواماتها وأشد          الرحل
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * اترك كل شيء          واتبعني
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * اتركي مكانك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اتركوني اتركوني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة **          اتصرف انت يا ربي في (أو تنده علي وأسكتك)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 اتعب كتير واحزن كتير*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اتعذبت علشاني كتير*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة       اتعرف بيسوع العالي، تبقى          في خير وسلام طوالي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة              اتعلمي يا نفسي إنك تقولي لا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                إتغيرنا كتير وبقينا مشغولين بالدنيا الفانية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة       إتفتحي يا أبواب، وارتفعي من          قدامنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة       أتقدم لعرش نعمتك، وثقتي في          اسمك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                  اتكفي الكلمات، أتكفي النظرات؟** (أو * *يا سيد الحياة)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اتكل عليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أتممت          وعد الآب يوم قمت*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اتمنى لو        اكون*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أتهلل يوم تناديني أنت          القدوس وتهديني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أتوق للمستك الشافية، أتوف          لبسمتك الهانية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ** اتولد لنا مخلص، اتولد لنا          يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * آتي إليم حبيبي أقدم ما عندي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * آتي إليك بعد ارتحالي، طول          الليالي أبغي آمالي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اتي اليك يا فادي حياتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اتى          إليك يا مريم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *       اتي اليك يا يسوعي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة آتي عند قدميك،          أسكب النفس لديك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أتيت إلهي          لتفديني، ومت فدائي لتحييني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أتيت إلى العالم          طفلًا صغيرًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة آتيك يا أبتاه          باسم ذا الفادي المحبوب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اتينا اليك          نلتمس وجهك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *        اتينا بانكسار
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أتينا كي نسبحك، فسد بمجد          بيننا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أتينا لنعبك يا ربنا الإله،          وننشد لك طول الحياة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 اثق يا سيدي ان يدك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اجتزت كل متراس، وقطعت بين الحراس*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 اجتماع الهلليلويا في السما*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اجتمع التلاميذ المرتاعون          مرة أخرى في العلية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اجذبني اليك          نحو قدسك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اجذبني ورائك فنجري،          أدخلني الملك إلى حجاله*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اجراس إجراس*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إجري عليه واحتمي، ده هو          الملجأ*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اجعلني ربي صلاة لك، فتكون          في ليل نهار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك، كعلامة على ذراعك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اجمعنا يا سيد من الرياح الأربع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أجمل أيامي قربك يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اجمل          صوت سمعته، صوت ربي ناداني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اجمل صورة شافتها عيني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أجمل كشافة في الدنيا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أجمل ما في الكون يسوع الحنون*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اجهل        ما سوف يأتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أجمل من الورد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أجواق زهاد          أبطال (أو لحن إنونو نوهرو)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أجيوس*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          **          اجيوس اوثيوس (أو قدوس الله)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أحب          أن أبعد عن متاعب الحياة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        أحب ربي، من          فدى         نفسي من الهلاك بالصلب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        أحببت القداسة،          يا روح الشباب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        أحببت أن سيدي          يسمع صوتي ودعاي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        أحببتني فضلاً          يا ربي، وليس شيئًا في          نقي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        أحببتني يا سيدي،          وكم قايست في حبك لي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        احبك اباركك         يا        سيدي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        احبك احبك أحبك يا رب يا قوتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أحبك أحبك أحبك، وأبقى أحبك          لأنك حبيتني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أحبك إذ أحببتني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أحبك إذ قد سمعت صلاتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * احبك        اشدو لإسمك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احبك  *  *اعبدك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                  أحبك جدًا يا أمي (انظر بين        يديك)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحبك          ربي يسوع، نفسي تتوق إليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احبك          ربي يسوع وليس لي سواك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احبك فحبك لا يوفيه الكلام*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أحبك، كل اتكالي عليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        احبك لأنك أحببت أولًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحبك لأنك أحببتني، لأنك          غفرت لي، خلصتني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أحبك، معنى كل وجود*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          أحبك من كل قلبي، كل روحي،          كل قوتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احبك        نفسي تهتف*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   احبك يا رب في خلوتى*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة **          احبك يا رب من كل قلبي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أحبك يا رب يا          قوتي أحبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          احبك يا رب يا قوتي، أحبك يا نصرتي وفرحتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   احبك يا رب يا قوتى، أنت منقذي وصخرتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أحبك يا رب يا قوتي، يا حصني، يا منقذي، يا صخرتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحبك يا          رب يا قوتي يا صخرتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احبك يا ربي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحبك يا قوتي، أنت صخرتي          منقذي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أحبك يا مبدع الكون، يا تسبيحة الزمن*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أحبك يا معنى          وجودي، يا أجمل من في قلبي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أحبك يا من جعلت          معنى لحياتي بحبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أحبك يسوع أحبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أحبه فهو الحب          أولاً ذاك الحبيب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحتاج إليك، أحتاج إليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحتاج إليك لترفعني فوق          الأمواج*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احتاج إليك، وأجري عليك وتحميني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أحتاج للسجود في صلاتي، أحتاج أذرف الدموع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أحتاجك يا          سيدي، أحتاج حبك، قوتك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احتملني، حملي حاطط روحي في الحيرة محاصرني*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          احتياجاتي تسددها،          تنهداتي تسكتها*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          إحتياجي ليك يا ربي، جوه          مني بيناديك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * احد التناصير (انظر روحنا في          يوم التناصير)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 احذروا الثعالب الصغيرة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أحربة أجرت دما رب الورى          الحنون*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أحزاننا حملها، أوجاعنا          اتحملها*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أحزاني كيف انتهت، صرت إنسان جديد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أحزاني يا رب تقيلة علي، ارفع          آلامات نفسي المنحنية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * احساس أم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أحسست كم تألمت بقراءتي          لآلامك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أحسن          اللهم لي (أو ثبت الحق في داخلي)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحضر هنا يا ربنا يا مصدر          الخير العميم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   احضر وشرف عرسنا، يا مبهج النفوس*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احضني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احفظ          بلادنا يا رب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احفظ          يا رب راعينا، وحبيبنا البابا شنوده*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ** احفظ          يا رب قلبي و اشرق بنورك حواليه*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * احفظني في        رضاك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * احفظني يا الله لأني عليك          توكلت*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إحكي لي يا مريم أسرارك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إحكي يا          تاريخ*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          احكيلنا عن إلهك (أو مين إلهك؟!)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        احكيلنا يا بابا كيرلس*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احكيلنا        يا يوحنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إحكيلي على اللي في قلبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احكيلي يا امي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة احلامي          (أو عم باحلم أنا بالتغيير)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أحلم بالسفر          بعيدًا (أو نشيد طائر النورس)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أحلى أحلى من          العسل، أغلى أغلى من الذهب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة احلى اسم اسمك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احلى          اسم نرنم بيه*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * احلى حبيب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *  * أحلى صديق*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *  * احلى        ما في حياتي إنت*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحلى مكان في حضن أبويا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحمد الرب بكل قلبي، أحدث          بجميع عجائبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحمد الرب بكل قلبي، أحدث          بجميع عجائبك، أرنم لاسمك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحمد الرب لأنه صالح*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احمدك        أحمدك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   احمدك أحمدك يا رب بين الشعوب - شعار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أحمدك بين الشعوب يا رب
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          احمدك من كل قلبي، قدام الآلهة أرنم لك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أحمدك من كل قلبي، لأنك          تحامي عني
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * احمدك          يا إلهي
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أحمدك يا رب إلهي من كل          قلبي، لأن رحمتك عظيمة
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أحمدك يا رب إلهي من كل          قلبي، لأنك عظيم
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          احمدك يا رب بين الشعوب، لأن رحمتك قد عظمت
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أحمدك يا رب بين الشعوب،          احمدوا الرب لأنه صالح
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أحمد يا رب في الأمم، ولاسمك          أرنم
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أحمد يا رب، من كل قلبي أسبح          اسمك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * احمدك        يا من تعين
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          احمدوا الرب احمدوه، فهو صالح كريم
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * احمدوا الرب لأنه صالح
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أحمدوا الرب لأنه صالح، لأن          إلى الأبد رحمته
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * احمدوا الرب لأنه صالح، لأن          رحمته إلى الأبد تدوم
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أحمدوا الفادي جميعا ولنرنم          كلنا
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          أحمل سلامًا يا نسيمًا معطرًا
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   احملوا ثمار الروح - شعار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة **  
*


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2015)

*  أحن اشتياقًا لذاك الوطن، لأنظر ربي يسوع المجيد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ** إحنا أطفال، أطفال للمسيح*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إحنا الأبطال أبطال، أبطال          بالرب يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إحنا الشعب إللي أنت          فاديته، وبدم صليبك رشيته*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   احنا الورد الصغير، وريحتنا الأنبا تكلا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * إحنا أولاد يسوع، اسأل عنا          الجموع
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * إحنا فريق أطفال الراعي
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * إحنا أولاد الشهداء وأولاد          الإيمان
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * إحنا تلاميذ يسوع، زي بطرس          ويعقوب ويوحنا
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          إحنا جايين ليك بكل شوق جايين ليك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *        احنا جنود ويسوعنا قائدنا
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * إحنا زي          العصافير، إحنا في السما طايرين
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * إحنا سفراء البار، هانرنم          باستمرار
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          إحنا شباب الرب دعانا
 *       كلمات ترتيلة **          احنا شبابك وسط العالم - شعار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احنا شبابك يا إلهنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إحنا شعبك، مالناش غيرك،          لينا وعودك بالبركات*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إحنا          كلنا ملايكة، كلما نعمة، كلنا بركة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ** احنا كورال          ملاك الذبيحة - شعار الكورال*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          إحنا لسة صغيرين، للكنيسة موهوبين*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إحنا ليك بين إيديك، دي          حياتنا ملك ليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * احنا ليك وانت لينا (انظر أنظارنا ليك)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إحنا منك، إحنا ليك، إحنا          عايشين فيك وبيك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إحنا نجوم في عين يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إحنا          ولاد الراعي، الراعي الصالح*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحوال الدنيا غريبة، والناس          فيها بتعاني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          احيا        أمينا للعلي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أحيا لربي يومًا فيوم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أحيا مع          الإله إلى منتهى الحياة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أحيانًا          الإنسان بيبقى اتغلط (انظر استقبال ومنح الغفران)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إحيي نفوسنا، أجسادنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أختارك أنت          مخلصي الوحيد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اختبارات          المؤمنين في كل يوم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اخبرني كل الأصحاب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أحتاج لذراع          القوة ليمين العزة والنصرة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *  *اختبرتني إلهي وعرفت داخلي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اختبرتني يا الله فعرفتني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اختبرني        يا الله*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اخترت تفدي          حياتي، وباسمي عرفتني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اخدموا الرب          بفرح عظيم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اخذ وشكر وبارك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أخذت مكاني (أو مكاني،          أخذت مكاني، أخليت نفسك، صرت لعنة عشاني)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * آخذا          صورة عبد، صائرا في شبهنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أخذتني الدنيا وألقتني في          حضن الأم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * آخر السنة ورقة وقلم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * آخر لحظة يأس في عمري، ودعتها          وقابلت عينيك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اخرج إيليا من المعارة، وقف على الجبل أمام الرب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اخرستوس انستي، المسيح قام*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * اخرستوس          انستي آليثوس آنستي المسيح قام (أو المسيح قام بالحقيقة قام)
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          اخريستوس انيستي آليثوس آنستي صام يسوع عنا (أو صام يسوع عنا)
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *        إخريستوس أنيستي، أليثوم أنيستي، دي بشرتنا لينا في عيدنا
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          اخطات أخطأت يا ربي يسوع اغفر لي
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أخطأت إليك، أخطأت إليك          بإرادتي بمعرفتي
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أخطأت إليك بقولي وفعلي
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          أخطأت ليك بالفعل والأفكار، وأنا قلبي حاسس بالخجل والعار
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أخطأت ليك، غفرت لي*
      كلمات ترتيلة * اخطات يا        أبتاه -1- في السماء وقدامك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أخطأت        يا أبتاه -2- ولست مستحقًا
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 اخطأت يا بوي سامحني (أو جاي لك و دموعي في عيني)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أخطئ فأفتش عن عذر، حتى فرغت          بند الأعذار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أخطيت وراجع تاني ليك، نادم خاضع بين إيديك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اخلق في حياة يا ربي أعيشهالك          بإيمان*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اخلق في قلبا جديدا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 اخلق فيَّ قلبًا نقيًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أد إيه يا يسوع أنت          حبيتني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أدخل أمامك طلبتي وجهك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ادخل        لقدسك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *        ادخل محضره
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * إدخلني روح الميلاد كي أحيا          كل الأبعاد
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * ادعو الإله
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ادعوك          أبًا يا أب الآب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أدعوك ربي كي تشرف منزلي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أدعوك يا إلهي، فتسمع الندا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إدعوه كما أنت، فسيأتي          المسيح إليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 ادم آدم.. أين أنت الآن؟*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                            آدم لما كان في الجنة (أو عودة الفردوس)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          آدم وينك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ادنو اليك أرتاح        (أو حبيبي سباني، بحبه سبانى)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أديش صار لي ناطرة حتى أسمع جواب من عندك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ادي قلبي إللي          اتعود ينسى*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          آدي حياتنا ويا يسوعنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 ادي حياتنا يا رب أمامك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إدي مكان للرب في قلبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إديني إرادة جديدة أقول          بيها لا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إديني أغنية في وسط ليالي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إديني          أمانة ليك وقت الإيمان ما يمتحن*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إديني إيمان في قلبي، أقدر          بيه أنقل جبال*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إديني حاجة أعيش لها*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          **          إديني صوت جديد يرنم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إديني          قلب جديد، مافيهوش غير حب ليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اديني قلب يا رب جامد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إديني يا رب القوة أعيشلك          ثابت فيك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إديني يا رب حياة طاهرة، علشان          أفكاري تكون حرة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إديني يا رب قوة، وفض علي نعمة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إذ التقى الزوجان في جنة الرب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اذ          دخلت قدسك ورأيت عرشك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إذ كان          جسمي فاني، أقامني يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 اذ كنت حرا من الجميع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   إذ كنت في أسرى الردى (أو ما خاب لي أمل)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إذا كنت بتحبوني، احفظوا          وصاياي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إذ ننظر إليك في المجد الرفيع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اذا اراد أحد        - شعار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 اذا اردت أن تكون كاملًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إذا استجبت طلبتي أو شئت          ربي الامتناع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اذا الأوجاع          سمرتني (أو كل ما يصيبني)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إذا تواضع شعبي الذين دعي          اسمي عليهم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إذا ربي إداني كتير، أو حتى كنت          فقير*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          إذا صمتم لا تهتموا لنفوسكم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إذا فاض نهر سلامي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إذا كان          جسمي فاني، أقامني يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إذا كنت بتحبوني، احفظوا          وصاياي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   إذا لا شيء من الدينونة الآن - شعار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اذا ما غرد العصفور*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إذا مشيت في القفار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اذكر خالقك أيام شبابك - شعار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اذكروا لي اسم يسوع، باطل كل سواه*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اذهب بي في بحور الحب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اذهبوا في          الأرض كلها وأعلنوا البشارة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اذهبوا          وتلمذوا كل الأمم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أذوب في محضرك، ويضيع جمودي          بين يديك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أراضينا محتاجة          يا رب إليك، أولادك دول صنع إيديك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اراك إلهي        أراك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اراك بالإيمان يا حمل الرحمن*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أراك تبحث عني في الليل          والنهار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أراك يسوع وأنت القدير*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اربطني        بالأوتاد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اربعة          لما نتناول يعيشوا جواك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أربي انتظرت          فمن عنده خلاصي ومنه النجاة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارتفع عزًا ومجدًا، ارتفع          سبحًا وحمدًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          ارتفعت كالأرز في لبنان، كالسرو في حرمون*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارجع تائبًا          يا إسرائيل إلى الرب إلهك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ارجع يا ابني أبوك مشتاقلك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   ارجع يا ابني واسمعني، فكر في أمرك وافهمني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ارجع يا بطل، ده مكانك هنا          في العالي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   إرجع يا زمن الشهيد، علي صوتك هزنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ارجع يا غالي، أنت اللي في          قلبي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ارجعوا إلي بكل قلوبكم          بالصوم والنوح والبكاء*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          ارجعوا للرب حالًا (انظر يا ذوي الإثم تعالوا)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أرجوك اتصرف*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ارجوك        يا ابني تعال*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أرجوك يا رب خلي عينيا يا          رب تشوف*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   ارحم اللهم نفسي، وأحمني في كل آن*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ارحم ضعفي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   ارحم يا رب ، ارحم شعبك، ولا تسخط علينا إلى الأبد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ارحمنا..           ارحمنا..  ارحمنا يا الله الآب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ارحمنا يا الله          ارحمنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة إرحمنا يا الله          الآب يا ضابط الكل، يا رب ارحم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ارحمني ربي، وحينت ندير*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   ارحمني، شيل عني حمولي وريحني (أو سايب شروري وعتمتي وخطيتي)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ارحمني يا أبي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   إرحمني يا الله بحسب رحمتك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارحمني يا الله، أغسلني يا          الله مثل عظيم رحمتك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارحمنى يا          الهى كعظيم رحمتك امح لي الآثام*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة إرحمني يا الله          كعظيم رحمتك، وبحسب رأفتك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ارحمني          يا الله، كعظيم رحمتك، وكمثل رأفتك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          ارحمني يا إلهي واشفي نفسي يا طبيب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارحمنى يا          رب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارتفع عزا ومجدا، ارتفع سبحا          وحمدا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارد ايه        للي فداني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرد إيه وللا إيه وللا إيه*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرسل الرب فداء لشعبه، هللويا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرسل الرب وأنقذنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارسل الله ابنه          يسوع نورًا للأنام*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أرسل أمطارك من          أعالي السماء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ارسل جبرائيل*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارسل روحك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أرسل فرحًا للشعب، صيحات صيحات*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرسلتك          بقوتي، مسحتك لخدمتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرسلتك للسعي، لا لأجر*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرسلني يا رب أرسلني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارسمه يا          أبونا وانفخ فيه*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أرض البهاء هناك، أرض الضياء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أرض العراق*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أرض لصلي على ها الله قدس أهلًا وبارك نسلًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ارض مقدسة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارضي افرحي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          ارغب أن أكون قديسا (أو كن أنت قداستي)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          ارفع اسم الفادي ملك حياتي يسوع (انظر نرفع اسم الفادي ملك حياتي يسوع)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارفع القلب إليه وتأمل حبه*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          إرفع راسك فوق انت قبطي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرفع          عيني إلى الجبال، أرقب عونًا بالابتهال*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرفع عيني إلى الجبال من حيث          يأتي عوني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرفع عيني إلى صهيون*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارفع عيني من البرية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرفع عيني نحوك إلهي، طارحًا كل          أحمالي عليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارفع عينيك لفوق*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرفع          قرابيني وأنحني بجبيني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارفع قلبك للإله، قول له أنا          طالب حماية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرفع يداي عاليا لله الذي له          تسبيحي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارفع يداي          ليهوة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارفع يدي نحوك (انظر         تعالى املاني الان)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   ارفعك يا إلهي الملك، أبارك اسمك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ارفعك يا          إلهي الملك وأبارك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارفعني الآن نحوك بالروح          وبلمسة يدك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ارفعوا عيونكم إلى العلاء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اركض اليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أرنا يا رب رحمتك، وهب لنا خلاصك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرنم لاسمك ربي العلي، وأهتف          من كل قلبي لك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرنم للرب فإنه قد تعظَّم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرنم للرب مدة حياتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أرني مجدك..  أرني مجدك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أروح بحملي لمين، ولمين أشكي          له حالي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اروح        لمين غيرك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أروع صديق، أغلى          حبيب، أعظم رفيق*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اروع صديق          (أو أعظم صديق في الطريق أنت يسوع)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أروم قربا منك          يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة إروي الأعماق          المشتاقة لمياه النعمة الإلهية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اريحا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أريد أن أبصر قوتك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أريد أن أعرف ما في قلبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أريد أن أفرح قلبك، أريد أن          أحمدك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اريد أن أقودك لسيدي المخلص*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أريد أن        أحبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أريد فقط أن أشكرك يا إلهي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اريد قلبا أنمو          من فيض حبه*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أريدك أمامي، ليس في أحلامي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أزال إثمي دم الحبيب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ازاي أسيب        إيدك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إزاي أنا هابكي، وأنت إللي          عرفك فرح*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * إزاي أنا هاسكت؟ لا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ازلي        أبدي ملكوتك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * ازعق          عينا بأوشعني قذام مارا دشمياني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أزمة هاعديها، والريح هاهديها*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسأل*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسأل تعطى، اطلب تلقى ربك          يفتح لك أبواب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اسأل نفسك تاني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اسألوا التاريخ، وإيماننا اللي وصل*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         اسألني أعطي الأمم ميراثًا لك          (انظر هل تولد أمة في يوم)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسألوني عن يسوع، حبه بين          الضلوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسألوا تعطوا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اسبح          أسبح أسبح للرب - شعار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أسبح الرب في حياتي، أرنم          لإلهي مادمت موجودًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أسبحك لأنك خلقتني إنسانًا كمحب للبشر*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   استشهاد مار مرقس (أو يا كاروز الأرض المصرية)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * استمع        صوت دعائي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          استرني ربي بدمك، استرني          ربي ببرك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          استطيع        كل شيء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   استطيع كل شيء في المسيح الذي يقويني - شعار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح،          في يسوعي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أستطيع كل شيء في المسيح          قوتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 استفانوس رئيس الشمامسة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          استقبال ومنح الغفران          (أو أحيانًا الإنسان بيبقى اتغلط)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          استلم حياتي، بارك سنيني،          أنا جاي أسلم حياتي ليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          استمع صراخي إلهي، أنت          رحمة لا تنتهي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          استمع لصوتي يا سيدي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          استمع          لي راحمًا (أو إنني مسكين، بك أستعين)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          استمع لي يا إلهي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمعوا صوت نشيد رن في أوج          الفضاء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * استيقظي، استيقظي، البسي          عزك يا محبوبة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * استيقظي استيقظي، البسي          قوة يا ذراع الرب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * استيقظي يا نفسي وقومي، انهضي          من تحت الأحجار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * استنيري (أو          إن الملاك تفوه)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسجد امام سر القربان (انظر * *         انت          وحدك الطريق)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسجد أمامك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أسجد عند قدميك، وأقبلهم يا          مليك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اسجد في خشوع لك ربى*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسجد لاسم الثالوث          (انظر نسجد لاسم الثالوث)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسجد لك        أمجدك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسحق        رمز المسيح*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ** أسد الإيمان          (أو في صورتك يربض أسد)*


----------



## اني بل (11 أبريل 2015)

*       كلمات ترتيلة          اسرار        الكنيسة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 اسرار ملكوت السموات*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أسرارك يا والدة الإله*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أسرتني دموعك على الصليب*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          أسرع الفادي لنجدتي (انظر كنت في بعدي عن سيدي)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة              أسرع إليك يا يسوع يا غالي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة       أسرع إليَّ يا حبيبي، أرني          وجهك يا يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة       أسرع أيا          الله إلى النجاة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         أسرع يا سر فرحنا (انظر          سهران وفي قلبي سلام)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة              أسعد الأيام يوم ما فيكِ أمدح*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ** أسعى أنا نحو الغرض حتى أنال          جعالتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ** آسف حاضر شكرًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          **          آسف لأني ماقولتش لا على كل مرة بعت الحق*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ** آسف مرة          تانية إني قلت في جهلي أنك في سماك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ** آسف وباعلن الندم أسقف على          كل مرة بعدت عن هدفي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          **        إسقيني يا سامرية من عندك من تلك المياه*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          اسكب روحك علينا يملانا          ويغطينا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          إسكب علينا يا مليكنا، فرح          قلوبنا وباركنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أسكب سكيب الروح، املأ          النفوس بالروح*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اسكبوا أيها الملائكة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أسكن بين منكبيك وطول النهار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اسكن تحت ظل جناحيك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسكن جوه قلبي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسكن في        خبائك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسم الرب        الهنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسم الرب        هايعلى*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اسم بتاع يسوع قوة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسم بنضمن فيه نصرتنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسم حبيبك إيه؟ اسم حبيبي          يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسم          عزيز قد سما كل الأسامي العالية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسم          فادينا الكريم إلى أيادي الظالمين*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسم يسوع أحلى الأسماء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسم يسوع فوق الأسماء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسم          يسوع فوق كل اسم في الحياة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أسماء الله*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمح لي أن أدنو إليك ساجدًا          بين يديك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اسمع صراخ التعبانين، وشيل حمول الشقيانين*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمع صراخنا، ده أنت إلهنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمع صراخي يا سيدي (انظر * *              ها قد أعيت في نفسي**)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أسمع صوت صياح الجموع،          وموجات البشر تتلاطم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمع صوتك يناديني، أشعر          يدفئك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمع لداع يريك أن تلبي          النداء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اسمع واصغي لي يا شعبي المختار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اسمع يا الله صراخي وأصغ إلى صلاتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمع يا رب إلى صلاتي، واصغ يا          رب إلى كلامي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمعك هامسا          يا إلهي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اسمعنا يا يسوع البار، صديق الأطفال الصغار*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمعها          يا خاطئ*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اسمعوا بشرى الظفر، بيسوع الخلاص*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اسمعوا مني الحكاية (أو مجدوا اسم المسيح)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اسمعوا يا شعب المسيح (أو المسيح أنعم لنا بالخلاص)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمعوني يا أصحابي،          هاحكي لكم يا أخواتي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمعني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمعني مرة تانية، أنا          راجع يا يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمعي          شكرًا لكي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اسمك احلى أسامي الدينا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمك البرج الحصين والأمان*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمك          ده فوق أسامينا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اسمك دهن مهراق          يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اسمك ربي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمك عالي، مش إحنا إللي          بنعليه*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اسمك عجيبًا مشيرًا قديرًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمك فوق الكل بيعلى، وشهم          الخوف مكسور*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اسمك معطر ومسكر يا عدرا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمك هو العالي، أعلى من كل          الناس*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          **         اسمك وحده كافي صدقني بينعشق*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمك يا يسوع أحلى الأسامي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسمك          يتغنى: المبارك، العزيز، الوحيد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمه سما*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمه لوحده كافي صدقني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمه يمتد إلى الدهر، اسمه يمتد          قدام الشمس*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اسمها          دميانة، وبلدها الزعفرانة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة          **          اسندني في ضعفي (انظر مهما ضعفي امتلكني | جبار البأس)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         أسود، أسود، كل قلب أسود*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         أسود أسود كلي خطية، في          العبودية كنت أسير*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                  أسيب يسوع حبيبي لأ، مش هاسيبه لا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                  أسير خلفك (انظر       رسالة أعطيتني يا سيدي)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اسير        في الطريق وحدي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أسيوط يا فرحك وهناكي،          العذراء ظهرت في سماكي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أشبعت نفسي          المشتهية، وجوعي مليته بخبز الحياة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أشتاق إلى رؤياك وما رؤياك          ربي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أشتاق إليك يا          إلهي (أو كما يشتاق الأيل إلى جداول المياه)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أشتاق أيا طاهر لأن لأكون مثلك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أشتاق ربي أسبح في نهر          روحك العميق*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أشتاق لحضورك، يسبي كل          الكيان*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اشتغل إشتغل اشتغل، كلما لازم دايمًا نشتغل*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          **          اشتقت إليك يا سيدي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اشتقنا          تمرق من عنا يا يسوع وتحيينا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اشتقنا ليك (أو جوه          قلوبنا يا بابا شنوده)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أشكرك ربي على اليوم ده،          بيفكرني بمحبتك لي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اشتهى صهيون ربي مقدسًا مختارًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أشدو أرنم لك يا          منبع الحياة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أشدو لاسم الرب          الهادي، فرحًا فرحًا أشدو*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اشدو لإسمك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أشدو لك، أرنم لك (أو مجدًا سبحًا ليك)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اشدو          لك أيها الفادي الحبيب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اشدو للملك          وأهلل*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أشرق النور على الأبرار، والفرح على مستقيمي القلوب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اشرق بمجدك على حياتنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أشرق يا الله علينا، أشرق          فينا وحوالينا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اشرقت شمس الحقيقة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أشعر بآلام الفراق، وأرتجي الرحيل*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ** اشعر        بالأمان*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اشعلت بنور صليبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اشف داء النفس من ظلم ومن شر          عنيد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اشف يا الله أرضي، وأقم أموات          شعبي*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                            اشفعي في عبيدك مريم (انظر يا أم الرحمان)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اشفيني من كل ضعف في،          إشفيني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أشكر دمه، بيه طهرني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                 اشكر ربك على كل اللي عندك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أشكرك يا الله لاستجابتك          الصلاة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أشكرك يا يسوع، كل أيام          الأسبوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          ** أشكي          لمين غيرك و ابكي لمين غيرك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اشواق القلب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اشواق في القلب بتنادي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة **          اشواق للبركة جوانا، تشبعنا رضى و تفيض فينا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أشواك الطريق*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اصحاب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * اصحوا اصحوا، واسهروا واسهروا
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * اصحوا واسهروا لأن إبليس خصمكم          كأسد زائر
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أصرخ يا أبا الآب، هبني ملء          روحك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * اصغ لي يا رب
 *كلمات ترتيلة          * أصغ يا إلهي لكلماتي، تأمل          صراخي ودعائي
 *كلمات ترتيلة          * أصل الرحلة بيك راح تحلى
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أصل المسيح هو الطريق، هو النجاة
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * اصلبوه..         إصلبوه
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * أصله أبويا وهو          عارفني، هو ناقشني على كفيه
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          أصلي حبك يا ربي أهتف بحبي لك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *          أصليلك بقلبي قبل الشفاة، أتمتم أرنم
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * اصنع        بنا نهضتك
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اصوامنا إيه        هي؟*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اضطهاداتنا وآلامنا          بتقربنا ليك يا يسوع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اضطهدني الرؤساء في غيظهم بلا سبب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اضيئت        الشموع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أطفال أبطال،          أبطال أطفال*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اطفال..           أطفال*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أطفال الدنيا          بحالها بيحبوا الرب كتير*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أطفال كتير من          قبلنا، وناس كتير من عصرنا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أطل علينا بنور وجهك أيها المسيح فنستنير ببهاء ضياءك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اطلب صلاته وبتنكر ليه؟*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة        اطلب وجهك،          أطلب وجهك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة        أطلب وجهك ده كفاية، أنظر وجهك          ده شفايا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة        أطلب يا سيدي من عمق قلبي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اطلبوا تجدوا تنفتح الأبواب (أو رب المجد ينادينا)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اطلبوا ملكوت الله وبره أولًا، وكل تلك الأشياء تزاد لكم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اطلق شعبي، اطلق شعبى*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أطلق شعبي ليعبدوني ويعيدوا لي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة أطلقني حرًا          سيدي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اطمن خايف          ليه؟!*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة اطهر          قلب (أو بيسرق منا كل شيء الزمان)*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                            إظهر عجايبك (انظر تختفي الأحزان في قربك)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعبد ربي          القدير، ليس مثلك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعبدك.. أعبدك.. أعبدك..          تمسح الدموع*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعبدك بالروح والحق، أسجد          لك يا من له أمري*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعبدك من كل قلبي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعبدك يا خالق الوجود،          أسجد لك وأقدم لجلالك كل السجود*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعبدك يا رب، أعبدك يا رب          للأبد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          اعبدوا الرب بفرح*
 *كلمات ترتيلة         أعبدوا المسيح (انظر في ظلام          ليل بارد)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعتذر عن حياتي كلها*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اعترف        لك يا الله*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          اعترفوا للرب فإنه صالح، وأن إلى الأبد رحمته*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اعد        علي حديثًا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعدوا الطريق لرب الحياة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أعدوا طريق الرب، واجعلوا سبله قويمة*
 *كلمات ترتيلة                   اعر بفضل الرب علي (انظر طريق الخدمة صعبة)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اعرف إلهك، دور في كتابك          هاتلاقيه*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اعروس الفادي القبطية (أو أم الشهداء جميلة)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة ** أعروس الفادي          القبطية، جاهدت جهاد مسيحية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعطش لروحك، قدني لغمق جديد*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أعطفي نظرك علي يا سلطانة الوردية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعطاني الرب أحلى عطية، خلصني          من الخطية*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اعطنا رب قبل          كل عطاء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعطنا قلبًا          يا رب قادرًا أن يحب*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أعطنا يا رب خبزك، أعطنا يا رب حبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعطني          الخبز إلهي، أعطنى نور الرجاء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *        اعطني إيمانا فأرى ما لا يرى*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعطني قلبًا جديدًا، فأنا          قلبي قضى أيامه*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعطني          قلبًا نقيًا أيها الرب الكريم*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعطني          يا رب قلبك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة *        اعطى فرحًا لنفوسنا*        -1- تذكار اسمك القدوس*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة               اعطى فرحًا لنفوسنا -2-       وجودك في وسطينا*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اعطيني        ارضًا تفيض*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعطيني          الحنان (أو يا ربي عطيني الحنان)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أعطيني القربانة (انظر عطيني القرباني)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * *          أعطيني الكلام تغنيلك حبي حب بيبتدي بالعطاء*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعطيني جوع لمحضرتك، أمشي          أحكي أبقى معك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعطيني قوة كي أنهي السباق*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعطيتني كل شيء بغنى*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعظم اسمك يا من نزعت عني          خوفي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعظم إله وأعجب إله، مالي سواه          يسوع لي الحياة*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اعظم        من منتصرين*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   اعظم نعمتك و أعطي المجد لك*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة                   أعظمك يا إلهي الملك، وأبارك اسمك مدى الدهر*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعظمك          يا رب لأنك انتشلتني، صرخت إليك فشفيتني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعظمك          يارب لأنك انتشلتني، لأنك انتشلتني*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * اعظمك يا          رب لأنك انتشلتني ولم تشمت بي أعدائي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة          أعظم صديق في الطريق أنت يسوع (انظر أروع صديق)*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعظم يا رب لأنك نشلتني،          ولم تشمت بي أعدائي*
 *       كلمات ترتيلة * * أعلمك وأرشدك الطريق التي          تسلكها*


*يتبع*
*http://st-takla.org/Lyrics-Spiritua...ic_Orthodox_Songs_Lyrics-&-Text__01-Alef.html*


----------

